# Finally got the Bailey all set up!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought the machine back in March - finally got it set up on the table in June, and now in September, I finally have it all set up wit the Stitch control and lights so I can start using it!



















It's really neat with the stitch control - the faster you move the machine the faster it stitches. I've got three quilt tops ready - 

Garden is winding down and I'm moving into a slower period of time at work, I'm looking forward to fall and more time to spend upstairs with my sewing projects.

This is my next quilt top - for the master bedroom. I'm going with the One Block Wonder pattern. It's not turning out as varied as I hoped, but it only had a 12" repeat, and I think it needs a larger design to really get a good variation. Still, I'm liking what I'm ending up with. Got 27 blocks cut and marked for the center, so the next step is to start sewing them together. The hard part will be figuring out where to place them before they get all sewn together.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow!
I'm sorry if I missed your story on this.. I've been offline here due to work a lot lately.
How did you come to get this long arm, do you plan to take in some jobs for income? 
The only shop we had with this locally had to shut down. I've been thinking it could be a good side business.

You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I learned about the Bailey about a year ago - I think it was this forum, I was looking for info on quilt frames. It's a "mid arm" machine, and significantly cheaper than a true long arm. I was saving up the money for one, and then got an unexpected distribution from my parents' estate. My Dad passed away last fall, and though my Mother is still living, her health is very poor, so legal and finacial advisored recomended as distribution to lower the value of the estate. 

It wasn't a lot (I have 10 siblings to share it with) but enough that I went ahead and made the purchase of the machine and frame. I wasn't really ready - but figured if I did not spend the money then, it would end up being used for something else - more practical, or something needed for the homestead, and when I was ready for the machine, I'd not have the funds. 

I paid about $3,500 for the whole setup, and I'm very excited about starting using it. 

One neat side note, while visiting my Mom/family this summer, I found Mom had started but not finished several quilts for my sisters as wedding gifts. I have two of them ready to quilt up and I'm hoping I'll have them ready when we go visit a month from now. It's very nice to be able to finish these up for Mom so she can give them to my sisters. One of these my Mom started 30 years ago. 

My Mom switched from sewing to crocheting, and most of us have afghans she made. 

If things go well, I do figure I'll take on some paying jobs, though more for fun than money at this point. I've got several online friends that have embroidery machines, so we figure we can trade some work.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I am sorry bout your daddy. 
Good you have a big family. 

I've never seen a "mid" arm. That sounds perfect for home jobs and maybe some sneaky income. :happy2:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, my what a wonderful gift to give to your Mom. Your siblings will be thrilled!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Macybaby,
O.k. can you give me some info here. The company you purchased from or website. I am looking for something in this range so I can do most of my donation quilts on it. I don't want too fancy as I don't want to spend my arm and leg on it. Now I will have to see how you like to quilt on it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Let us know how you like it and how it works for you. I'd like something similar, but it is going to have to be one I can sit or us a rolling stool with. I can't stand in one place for too long.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I played with it some tonight - got a lot to learn LOL!!

The company site is 
http://www.baileyssewingcenter.com/

I bought a "classroom" model, it came with the same warranty as a new one. Can't tell by looking at it that it wasn't brand new. I bought the frame separately on a year end deal.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the most fun in the One block wonder is laying the triangles out in the different layouts to see which one is the prettiest.

Are you going to add a narrow border around each one to make them stand out more?

Keep up updated on your progress.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Gretchen Ann, it was your post that got me interested in the OBW pattern. I'll wait until I get the blocks done to decide if I want a border. The plan was to skip that and try to get the color movement in the quilt, but I'm not sure my blocks will be varied enough for that. 

I practiced more this morning. I have several cabinet covers I made this spring, so they are good practice items. I hate practicing just for practice - so this is practice that is practical too - as I'll use these even if they don't turn out all that nice. 

I can always make new ones in a few years if they aren't htat great - or if I change my decor! In the mean time, my vinatage and antique sewing cabinets will be protected. 



















As you can see - I need a lot of practice! I've read that it takes a bit to catch on to the feel of it, and I'm finding I need to go a bit slower than I think I should be going, which gives me more control too. 

I think I'll lose weight doing this too! I don't really have any leg/knee problems that dropping 50 lbs wouldn't cure, so if my legs/knees start to hurt from standing, it will motivate me to start walking more to improve muscle tone. I spend most of my day sitting at a computer (have a full time job) and since we cut back to chickens and the garden, I don't walk around as much doing chores as I use to.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Your quilting looks good to me! Machine quilting has to be like any other skill; it needs practice. You look like you are well on your way. 

I like your cabinet covers too. Very pretty! We all look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have been looking at new machines. Will you do me a favor and measure the harp height on your Bailey? I have looked at their websit and and I cannot find where it says what size it is. I know the length is 17. 

My machine I believe is 6 inches high and I can do a queen size barely. Once it's all rolled on, that last couple rows of quilting it gets to be a tight fit. So there is no way I can do a King on mine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My machine is just under 5", I can do a Queen as long as I roll it tight. I believe the bar on my frame is 2" diameter. When I did my DD's long queen, I had problems and had to unroll it and reroll, and that gave me quite a bit more room. I did get it all to fit with some room to spare that way. I had no problem with my sister's quilt - I just made sure to roll it tight to start with, and it was more standard length.

BTW - most King/Queen store bought quilts are the same length (both 108") the standard king mattress is 72x84 while the Queen is 60x80, so you are only needing that extra 4". My DD wanted her quilt to go all the way to the floor. I didn't have my frame set up wide at the time (only Queen size) and I still had to FMQ the 6" borders on each side as that quilt took of the frame with about an inch on each side, and it was quite a bit longer. Set up Queen size gives me 96" bar length, but tray is 12" wide - so the needle can't get closer than 6" to the end of the bar. 

I took out my Dining room table and set up my frame there. My frame is set up king size, so it's about 11.5' end to end. This gives me a full 120" of quilting room.

The lack of height is the number one disadvantage of this machine, the price the number one advantage - so you have to make that choice. At the time I got mine, there weren't much else out there under about $8,000. Now there are a few machines around the $5,000 to $6,000 range (not including frame-on sale). I spent some time thinking about upgrading recently, but decided I had better uses for the money, since my quilting is just for me. I found a used Embroidery machine, so now I can play even more with fabric. 

I really like the Bailey, however if I'd had an extra $4,000 sitting around at the time I bought it (which would have more than doubled what I paid for machine, frame, stitch regulator and other accessories) or planned on doing this as a serious source of income, I would have opted for a different machine. The Bailey is also on the slow side, and most of my "beginner" problems where from trying to go full speed because it's not all that fast. I have way more control going slower, and it's not like "snail speed" slow, but I expect at some point I'll be good enough that I could handle a faster machine. Not saying I'll want one, only that I could handle it LOL!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I don't want to buy another one unless I can get one that I won't have problems fitting it through the harp. My table will do a king. It's a 12' table I have 120 inches. The only thing I'll have to buy some more leaders, the ones that came on it are not long enough.

I was looking at the Artistic, made by Janome, and a clone of the Tin Lizzie. But I've been reading a lot of bad reviews on them. The Tin Lizzie is suppose to be good. But I do know the Artistic is made in China. 

I looked at the Juki today and it looks like a good one and was getting good reviews. In about 19 months I'll have my building paid off and our lawn mower that we had to finance through the bank. I may see if my bank will finance it. It was made in Japan which makes much better machines.

I can continue to use mine for a while, but mainly I want one that has the stitch regulator on it. Mine won't take one because it's just a Singer commercial machine set up to do quilting. I'm gonna order another motor and belt for it. It's gotten so it gets hot and I can only do one row at a time then have to let it cool.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any actual experience to add to this, but I've been watching mid and long arm machines for a while now, and at this point, IF I could afford it and IF I had the room, I would snatch up that Juki 2200 QVP...sweet machine for the money. Of course one can spend a lot more and get more, but for the price the Juki is my "dream machine" at this point. I can't wait until I get to a big enough show this year to test drive it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Have you girls considered an older, used long arm? Or maybe a used HQ16? They're terrific machines!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've been looking but haven't found anything in my area in my price range. I'm probably gonna just put another motor on mine and use it for a while. We have some thing we need to pay off before I go in debt again.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Macy, how is the progress going on the One Block Wonder project? I (and everyone else) would love to see updated pictures!


----------

